# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  لله ما أعطي ولله ما أخذ

## ماجد احمد

*

فجعت الأسرة وفجعت بشكل خاص يوم الأحد الثاني من أغسطس بوفاة ابن خالي المهندس محمد أحمد حسن مدني بحادث سير مؤلم بالقاهرة
إن العين تدمع والقلب يحزن ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا وإنا لفراقك يا محمد لمحزونون
الي جنات الخلد يا زين الشباب وحمامة المسجد كما عرفتك طيلة حياتك ولا نزكي علي الله احدا 
اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنة واعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار اللـهـم عاملة بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله .اللـهـم اجزه عن الاحسان إحسانا وعن الأساءة عفواً وغفراناً.اللـهـم إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته , وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته .اللـهـم ادخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب .اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وانت خير المنزلين .اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا .
اللـهـم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ,ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار .اللـهـم افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنة .اللـهـم اعذه من عذاب القبر ,وجاف ِالارض عن جنبيها .اللـهـم املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحة والسرور.اللـهـم انه كان يشهد أنك لا إله الا انت وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك وانت اعلم به.اللـهـم انه نَزَل بك وأنت خير منزول به واصبح فقير الي رحمتك وأنت غني عن عذابه .
اللـهـم اّته برحمتك ورضاك وقه فتنه القبر وعذابه و أّته برحمتك الامن من عذابك حتي تبعثه إلي جنتك يا أرحم الراحمين .اللـهـم انقله من مواطن الدود وضيق اللحود إلي جنات الخلود .اللـهـم إرحمه تحت الارض واستره يوم العرض اللـهـم يمن كتابه ويسر حسابه وثقل بالحسنات ميزانه وثبت علي الصراط اقدامه واسكنه في االجنة يا ارحم الراحمين
اللـهـم اّمنه من فزع يوم القيامة ومن هول يوم القيامة وأجعل نفسه أّمنة مطمئنة ولقنه حجته .
اللـهـم اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئن وعند قيام الاشهاد أمن وبجود رضوانك واثق وإلي أعلي درجاتك سابق .
اللـهـم اجعل عن يمينه نوراً حتي تبعثه اّمنً مطمئن في نور من نورك .اللـهـم انظر اليه نظرة رضا فإن من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه ابداًاللـهـم أسكنه فسيح الجنان واغفر له يارحمن وارحم يارحيماللـهـم إن رحمتك وسعت كل شيء فارحمه رحمة تطمئن بها نفسه وتقر به عينه 
اللـهـم احشره مع اصحاب اليمين واجعل تحيته سلام لك من أصحاب اليمين اللـهـم اجعله من الذين سعدوا في الجنة 
اللـهـم شفع فيه نبينا ومصطفاك واحشره تحت لوائه واسقه من يده الشريفة شربة هنيئة لا يظمأ بعدها ابداُُ .
اللـهـم انه كان صائم لك , فأدخله الجنة من باب الريان.
اللـهـم انه كان لكتابك تالي وسامع فشفع فيه القراّن وارحمه من النيران ,واجعله يارحمن يرتقي في الجنة إلي اّخر اّية قرأها أو سمعها وأخر حرف تلاه اللـهـم ارزقه بكل حرف في القراّن حلاوة , وبكل كلمة كرامة وبكل اّية سعادة وبكل سورة سلامة وبكل جْزءٍ جَزاءً اللهم ارحمه وارحمنا وارحم اموات المسلمين
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون نسال الله له الرحمة والمغفرة 
تعازينا لك يا حبيب ولاسرته الكريمة
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*للفقيد الرحمة و المغفرة و لكم الصبر و حسن العزاء
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واجعل الجنة مثواه يااكرم الاكرمين
اصدق التعازي حبيبنا ماجد لك وللاسرة الكريمة وربنا يجعلها اخر الاحزان

*

----------


## عبدالرحمن الطيب سليمان

*اللهم تقبله القبول الحسن وأسكنه فسيح جناتك وأصدق التعازي لك وللأسرة الكريمة
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ..اللهم أغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك ... تعازينا لكم وللأسره الكريمة.
*

----------


## الجراح

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ،،، 
نسأل الله أن يتقبله القبول الحسن وأن يغفر له وينزله منزل صدق ،، بعفوه ورحمته ،،،،

أحسن الله عزاءكم ،،،
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ 
اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة وأجعل مرقده روضة من رياض جناتك
خالص العزء لك حبيبنا ماجد وللأسرة الكريمة
سائلين الله ان يجيركم في مصيبتكم ويجبر كسركم ويصبركم

*

----------


## ود الحلة

*اللهم  اغفر له وارحمه واعف عنه اللهم اكرم نزله ووسع مدخله وبدّله داراً  خيراً  من داره وأهلاً خيراً من اهله اللهم اغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه  من  الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس اللهم ثبته بالقول  الثابت  اللهم قه عذاب القبر وعذاب النار اللهم ادخله الجنة مع الابرار  اللهم  الهم اهله وذويه الصبر والسلوان اللهم لا تحرمهم اجره ولا تفتنهم  بعده  اللهم وارحم اموات المسلمين وارحمنا اذا ما صرنا إلى ما صاروا اليه ..

وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*اللهم أرحمه وأغفر له وأجعل الجنة مثواه
   والتعازي موصوله للأخ ماجد أحمد ولكل أفراد الأسرة   
    إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

*

----------


## ضرار احمد

*إنا لله و إنا اليه راجعون، نسأل له الرحمة و المغفرة، و لآله و ذويه و لكم حسن العزاء و الصبر الجميل...
*

----------


## حسن بدري

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## المكاجر

*اللهم أغفر له وارحمه واجعل الجنة مثواه مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقا...
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*تقبله الله بواسع الرحمة والهم اله الصبر الجميل 
اللهم ان كان محسنا فزد فى حسناته وان كان مسيئا فتجاوز عنها يا الله 
تقبله الله واسكنه فسيح الجنان
ملحوظة
اخى ماجد يستحسن ان تعنون الموضوع او ستخدم ما يستخدمه المسلمون فى كتابهم مثال انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
فهذه العبارة التى استخدمتها  فى عنوان العزاء يستخدمها غير المسلمين 


*

----------


## ezzeo

*إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون .. نسأل الله أن يتولاه برحمته و مغفرته و أن يصبرك و الأسرة الكريمة على مصابكم الجلل و ان يرحمنا اذا ما صرنا الى ما صار إليه
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له
والتعازي لك ولجميع الاسر
انالله وانا اليه راجعون

*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*صبركم الله ولك وللاسره الكريمه خالص التعازي ، المتوفى اللهم ارحمه واكرم نزله واجعل الجنة مثواه وتقبله بقيول حسن
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

نسال الله له الرحمة والمغفرة
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النزير
					

تقبله الله بواسع الرحمة والهم اله الصبر الجميل 
اللهم ان كان محسنا فزد فى حسناته وان كان مسيئا فتجاوز عنها يا الله 
تقبله الله واسكنه فسيح الجنان
ملحوظة
اخى ماجد يستحسن ان تعنون الموضوع او ستخدم ما يستخدمه المسلمون فى كتابهم مثال انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
فهذه العبارة التى استخدمتها  فى عنوان العزاء يستخدمها غير المسلمين 





حدثنا أبو كامل الجحدري حدثنا حماد يعني ابن زيد عن عاصم الأحول عن أبي عثمان النهدي عن أسامة بن زيد قال كنا عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأرسلت إليه إحدى بناته تدعوه وتخبره أن صبيا لها أو ابنا لها في الموت فقال للرسول ارجع إليها فأخبرها أن لله ما أخذ وله ما أعطى وكل شيء عنده بأجل مسمى فمرها فلتصبر ولتحتسب فعاد الرسول فقال إنها قد أقسمت لتأتينها قال فقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقام معه سعد بن عبادةومعاذ بن جبل وانطلقت معهم فرفع إليه الصبي ونفسه تقعقع كأنها في شنة ففاضت عيناه فقال له سعد ما هذا يا رسول الله قال هذه رحمة جعلها الله في قلوب عباده وإنما يرحم الله من عباده الرحماء وحدثنا محمد بن عبد الله بن نمير حدثنا ابن فضيل ح وحدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة حدثنا أبو معاويةجميعا عن عاصم الأحول بهذا الإسناد غير أن حديث حماد أتم وأطول

هذا من نهجنا ايضا كمسلمين ايضا اخي الغالي النزير

مشكور اخي النزير علي التعزية والشكر موصول لكل اخوتي هنا في المنتدي وتقبل الله دعواتكم للفقيد ونسال الله ان يحفظكم دخرا لنا ويجمعنا به وبكم في مستقر رحمته ...اخوة علي سرر متقابلين....والحمد لله علي كل حال
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*نسأل الله أن يتقبله مع النبيين و الصديقين و الشهداء و الصالحين و حسن أولئك رفيقا و أن يصبر أسرته و ذويه على فراقه . . . إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
*

----------


## ابو همام

*احسن الله عزاكم
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*اللهم تقبله القبول الحسن وأسكنه فسيح جناتك 
خالص التعازي للأخ ماجد وللأسرة الكريمة

*

----------


## محمد النور

*صادق التعازي موصوله لك وللاسره وخالص الدعوات للمتوفى ونسال الله ان يغفر له ويرحمه 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*الموت حق والحياة باطلة .. نسال الله ان يتقبله قبولا حسنا ويسكنه فسيح الجنان مع الزمرة من الأخيار .. إن لله وإنا إليه راجعون
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون يسكنه الله مقام الصديقين والشهداء
                        	*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنة واعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار اللـهـم عاملة بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله .اللـهـم اجزه عن الاحسان إحسانا وعن الأساءة عفواً وغفراناً.اللـهـم إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته , وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته .اللـهـم ادخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب .اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وانت خير المنزلين .اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا .
*

----------


## ابورجاء

*اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله
 وادخله الجنة واعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار 
اللـهـم عاملة بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله .
اللـهـم اجزه عن الاحسان إحسانا وعن الأساءة عفواً وغفراناً.
اللـهـم إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته ,
 وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته .
اللـهـم ادخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب .
اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته
 اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وانت خير المنزلين .
اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا .
اللـهـم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ,
ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار .
اللـهـم افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنة .
اللـهـم اعذه من عذاب القبر ,وجاف ِالارض عن جنبيها .
اللـهـم املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحة والسرور.
اللـهـم انه كان يشهد أنك لا إله الا انت وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك
 وانت اعلم به.اللـهـم انه نَزَل بك وأنت خير منزول به
 واصبح فقير الي رحمتك وأنت غني عن عذابه .
اللـهـم اّته برحمتك ورضاك وقه فتنه القبر وعذابه 
و أّته برحمتك الامن من عذابك حتي تبعثه إلي جنتك يا أرحم الراحمين .
اللـهـم انقله من مواطن الدود وضيق اللحود إلي جنات الخلود .
اللـهـم إرحمه تحت الارض واستره يوم العرض 
اللـهـم يمن كتابه ويسر حسابه وثقل بالحسنات ميزانه 
وثبت علي الصراط اقدامه واسكنه في االجنة يا ارحم الراحمين
اللـهـم اّمنه من فزع يوم القيامة ومن هول يوم القيامة 
وأجعل نفسه أّمنة مطمئنة ولقنه حجته .
اللـهـم اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئن وعند قيام الاشهاد أمن 
وبجود رضوانك واثق وإلي أعلي درجاتك سابق .
اللـهـم اجعل عن يمينه نوراً حتي تبعثه اّمنً مطمئن
 في نور من نورك .اللـهـم انظر اليه نظرة رضا 
فإن من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه ابداً
اللـهـم أسكنه فسيح الجنان واغفر له يارحمن وارحم يارحيم
اللـهـم إن رحمتك وسعت كل شيء فارحمه رحمة تطمئن بها نفسه وتقر به عينه 
اللـهـم احشره مع اصحاب اليمين واجعل تحيته سلام لك من أصحاب اليمين 
اللـهـم اجعله من الذين سعدوا في الجنة 
اللـهـم شفع فيه نبينا ومصطفاك واحشره تحت لوائه 
واسقه من يده الشريفة شربة هنيئة لا يظمأ بعدها ابداُُ .
اللـهـم انه كان صائم لك , فأدخله الجنة من باب الريان.
اللـهـم انه كان لكتابك تالي وسامع فشفع فيه القراّن
 وارحمه من النيران ,واجعله يارحمن يرتقي في الجنة إلي اّخر اّية قرأها
 أو سمعها وأخر حرف تلاه اللـهـم ارزقه بكل حرف في القراّن حلاوة ,
 وبكل كلمة كرامة وبكل اّية سعادة وبكل سورة سلامة 
وبكل جْزءٍ جَزاءً اللهم ارحمه وارحمنا وارحم اموات المسلمين
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واجعل الجنة مثواه وعوض شبابه الجنة ...تعازينا القلبية لكم وللاسرة الكريمة
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*اللهم أغفر له وارحمه واجعل الجنة مثواه مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقا
*

----------


## الحارث

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

نسال الله له الرحمة والمغفرة

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واجعل الجنة مثواه 
خالص تعازينا حبيبنا ماجد 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## asimayis

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
نسال الله له الرحمة والمغفرة
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*هم ارحمه رحمة واسعة وأجعل مرقده روضة من رياض جناتك
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اللهم أرحمه وأغفر له وأجعل الجنة مثواه
احر التعازى للأخ ماجد أحمد ولكل أفراد الأسرة  
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*للفقيد الرحمة ولَك حسن العزاء
                        	*

----------


## sara saif

*ان شاءالله ربنا يرحمه ويغفر له ويجعل الجنة دار وسكن له -- ويجعل البركة فيكم -- وان شاءالله تكون اخر الاحزان -- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*احسن الله عزاكم اخي ماجد
وربنا يرحمو  يغفر ليه
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأدخله الجنة يا كريم
احسن الله عزاكم ماجد 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## الدسكو

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون نسال الله له الرحمة والمغفرة 
تعازينا لك يا حبيب ولاسرته الكريمة
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اللهم ارحمهم وغفرلهم.
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*اللهم ارحمه واسكنه الفردوس الاعلي
برحمتك يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون نسال الله له الرحمة والمغفرة 
تعازينا لك يا حبيب ولاسرته الكريمة
*

----------


## ود عثمان

*اللهم تقبله القبول الحسن وأسكنه فسيح جناتك وأصدق التعازي لك وللأسرة الكريمة
*

----------


## محمد قمر الأنبياء

*رحمه الله و أسكنه الجنة و تعازينا لك و للأسرة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم أرحمه وأغفر له وأجعل الجنة مثواه
والتعازي موصوله للأخ ماجد أحمد ولكل أفراد الأسرة 
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
*

----------


## العماري

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واجعله من أصحاب اليمين
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*ربي يرحمو ويغفر له ويرحمه ويجعل مثواه الجنة في عليين وألهمكم الصبر وحسن العزاء ...إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*شكرا أحبتي...ولا أراكم الله مكروها في عزيز لديكم

شكرا إدارة المنتدي وبالامكان إغلاق البوست وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------

